# Picked up Honda HS828 for 50 bucks.



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

Picked up a HS828 for 50 bucks.

Handlebars are beyond repair but have a spare set. 

Bucket needs a little work. mainly sandblasting and the top corners need to be welded. also needs new scraper bar.

owner was not able to get it started for the last several years. drained gas. cleaned carb while in frame. added new gas and it started first pull. does hunt a little at idle and runs fine with a little choke. ya i know....needs a more thorough cleaning. just wanted to get it started.

the best parts are the augers which have full serrations and the tracks are in good shape.

so this will keep me busy for a little bit and keep me out of trouble. sorry, did not take a picture before i dismantled it this morning but it kinda looks like a wreck. 

but with a little time which i have plenty of it will be a real workhorse. maybe i'll use this guy to try servicing the right side tranny experiment in the spring.


----------



## tdipaul (Jul 11, 2015)

.
The "Picked up a Xxxxx ### for only $xx" type of thread should have pics. 

Learned this last year with my pic-less "Picked up a swimsuit model last night" thread

(in the "Reviews" section )

.


----------



## drmerdp (Feb 9, 2014)

lol


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

ostpics:

We want eye candy !!


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

tdipaul said:


> .
> The "Picked up a Xxxxx ### for only $xx" type of thread should have pics.
> 
> Learned this last year with my pic-less "Picked up a swimsuit model last night" thread
> ...


understand that i should have had pics but would have had tp used wife's tablet. she would have freaked that i brought this home, 


''''''''''''''another blower?""





















//


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

nice score orangputeh, hope you get it in shape soon. as for the pic's, that's why I took pic's of the 824 powerthrow while it was still on the carrier. I haven't taken a pic since then plus seeing that the pic is dated I know when I bought it


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

She is absolutely right, give it to me


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

*MAZEL TOV on that 1.:wavetowel2:*


----------



## Jarsh (Jan 4, 2018)

Nice score! Looking forward to its progress. I've seen a late uncle come home with some stuff that looked as though it belonged in a boneyard somewhere. He wold tinker with it until he got it running. In most cases he was able to savage them. Just wish I knew what he did.


----------



## adegrno (Jul 6, 2017)

tdipaul said:


> .
> The "Picked up a Xxxxx ### for only $xx" type of thread should have pics.
> 
> Learned this last year with my pic-less "Picked up a swimsuit model last night" thread
> ...


Roflmao


----------



## tdipaul (Jul 11, 2015)

Kiss4aFrog said:


> ostpics:
> 
> We want eye candy !!


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

tdipaul said:


>


hey!!!! where did you get a picture of my wife????


----------



## RIT333 (Feb 6, 2014)

Jarsh said:


> Nice score! Looking forward to its progress. I've seen a late uncle come home with some stuff that looked as though it belonged in a boneyard somewhere. He wold tinker with it until he got it running. In most cases he was able to savage them. Just wish I knew what he did.


If I tinkered with her, she'd be running, I'm sure !


----------



## adegrno (Jul 6, 2017)

RIT333 said:


> If I tinkered with her, she'd be running, I'm sure !


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

i got her running in under an hour. need to do a thorough carb clean. need to sandblast the bucket. need to install good handlebars , replace a cable or two. powerwash chassis.

i bet it will take less than 50 dollars and parts and maybe $3000 worth of labor.....haha

here is potential outcome.......


----------



## tdipaul (Jul 11, 2015)

only $50 huh? 

shes gorgeous


----------



## Freezn (Mar 1, 2014)

orangputeh said:


> i got her running in under an hour. need to do a thorough carb clean.


Remember....no matter how tempting it might be...absolutely no tinkering with the air/fuel mixture screw...... :wink2:


----------



## dhazelton (Dec 8, 2014)

Fifty dollars? FIFTY DOLLARS?!!!


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

tdipaul said:


> only $50 huh?
> 
> shes gorgeous


that is the potential outcome. i'll make it happen with time.


----------



## RIT333 (Feb 6, 2014)

Let's see the before pictures, pls.


----------



## Freezn (Mar 1, 2014)

RIT333 said:


> Let's see the before pictures, pls.


You talking about the snow blower or the Supermodel ??? :wink2:


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

RIT333 said:


> Let's see the before pictures, pls.


my wife told me the same thing. to take before pictures because she said no one would believe that I transformed it from the wrecking yard to this.

i'll take some and post back.


----------



## tdipaul (Jul 11, 2015)

orangputeh said:


> that is the potential outcome. i'll make it happen with time.


I stand corrected


----------



## tdipaul (Jul 11, 2015)

RIT333 said:


> Let's see the before pictures, pls.


How about just a pic of the bucket? 

it seems to be the epicenter of damage for a 2 st Honda

.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

tdipaul said:


> How about just a pic of the bucket?
> 
> it seems to be the epicenter of damage for a 2 st Honda
> 
> .


here are a couple. the bucket is not too bad, actually. just a lot of rust. the bottom is not too bad. you can see i need the clamp the top , bang it back into shape and weld.

the handlebars are repairable I guess but not even going to try and just use a good spare set.

it will be an enjoyable restore ala Rick's Restoration .


----------



## ZOMGVTEK (Sep 25, 2014)

Other than it looking like something heavy was dropped on the top of that bucket, its in better condition than most any used machine locally. That must have been used in an area with little snow or salt.

The machines around here that are that age are missing half the bucket by now. And people still list the things at $800+.


----------



## tdipaul (Jul 11, 2015)

getting it all apart was probably not easy

if the bend can be straightened its all downhill from there (downhill meant in a good way)

subscribed to this summer resto project!


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

tdipaul said:


> getting it all apart was probably not easy
> 
> if the bend can be straightened its all downhill from there (downhill meant in a good way)
> 
> subscribed to this summer resto project!


actually, it was easy to take apart. just sprayed some blaster the night before and every auger housing bolt came off easy.

the rakes were a little stuck on the tranny shafts but not too bad. i'm on a ******* budget so will be putting in a lot of free labor into it. 

so far the only things i have to replace is the small shear pins, the auger belt , and the impeller and side auger bearings, and a cable or 2. 

i'm sure i will find a couple other small things.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

I thought i posted pics.

left off auger housing/bucket at a shop that will do the blasting for 50 and will powder coat for another 50. 

will post pic soon.

here is before again.


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

Did you repair the housing before sending it out....?


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

YSHSfan said:


> Did you repair the housing before sending it out....?


yes , welded it up on top and tried straightening the top.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

just got it back today. Happy!

before again and after. these are gonna be my go to go guys from now on. this bucket was going to the junk yard before i got it. actually the whole machine. I'll post more pics when I am done. have to get some decals .


----------



## GoBlowSnow (Sep 4, 2015)

Very nice.


----------



## tdipaul (Jul 11, 2015)

FANtaSTIc!!!!


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

orangputeh said:


> just got it back today. Happy!
> 
> before again and after. these are gonna be my go to go guys from now on.


I guess now you can understand why I have taken the sandblasting/powder coating route on my partial restoration projects..... It just makes sense to me..... :angel:

:blowerhug::blowerhug::snow48:


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

well now that the bucket is so beautiful I'll have to take off the gas tank and chute and have them done also.

that's OK . This is a fun restore.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

finished the restore on this machine and will post pics tomorrow.

may be hard to believe but i bought it for 50, bead blasted and powder coated for 130 the bucket, tank, and chute and maybe have another 70 bucks into it so 250 smackers all together.

maybe 247 hours of labor but who's counting?????

pics soon. I'm too lazy to do it now. it's 7pm Sunday evening and i'm not allowed to work on Sunday's.

edited because i forgot about some of the parts i replaced with new ones.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

here are some pictures. not bad for an amateur. waiting for decals.

if someone like me can do this , anyone can.


----------



## RIT333 (Feb 6, 2014)

Wow, nice machine for $50. Bet you can flip it for at least $75-$100. LOL


(times 15 !)


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

RIT333 said:


> Wow, nice machine for $50. Bet you can flip it for at least $75-$100. LOL
> 
> 
> (times 15 !)


Have about $250 into it and god knows how many hours. i enjoy doing this so much that i don't care about the hours. I have a great garage shop set up. Listen to old albums while working , take breaks whenever i want and best thing is staying away from you know who. Every time I go into the house she finds something for me to do.

another best thing is when people stop by to BS. Man this is the life. 40 plus years of working for the man paid off. now all i have to do is stay healthy so i can enjoy the next 50 years.:wink2:

The only thing missing is a mini fridge but that is next.


----------



## Grunt (Nov 11, 2013)

orangputeh said:


> Man this is the life. 40 plus years of working for the man paid off. now all i have to do is stay healthy so i can enjoy the next 50 years.:wink2:



Isn't it great having six Saturdays every week, you earned it. :smile_big:


----------

